# Fender Recommendations for 2018 Niner Steel RLT9



## lmike6453 (Sep 14, 2017)

I just purchased a Niner RLT9 Steel 3 star for a commuter and am now looking for fenders after picking it up today. I'm lost when it comes to shopping for fenders and appreciate any help.

I want to ride this in all weather that it can handle, including rain and hopefully slush. I am leaning toward full fenders because of this but am open to the idea of velcro fenders. I'd like non-plastic fenders (thinking of them not swaying around rubbing the tire), but very lightweight ones that will not rub the stock 35mm tire.

I think that I have proper mount points with the carbon fork, where there's a rubber plug where I can put a boss / bolt:
RLT 9 STEEL 3-STAR RIVAL


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

One option in long aluminum fenders for a 35 mm tire:

https://store.velo-orange.com/index...c/vo-45mm-hammered-polished-fenders-700c.html


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Plastic but look like aluminum with more out front and down at the feet:

https://www.rivbike.com/collections/fenders/products/sks-esge-longboard-fender-p45


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

BrianMc said:


> Plastic but look like aluminum with more out front and down at the feet:
> 
> https://www.rivbike.com/collections/fenders/products/sks-esge-longboard-fender-p45


If those really are that long as the picture shows I would recommend them too. With regular chaingearing you really have to keep everything as cleas as possible and the front wheel is relly throwing up a lot of grime.

To achieve that the front fender really should run dow all the way to the ground. The sks spoiler at the bottom is perfect for that, if you hit something it flexes but doesnt break like a rigid fender would.

I have made those long ones myself. I bought a 2nd set of fenders, cut them to pieces that I glued on the regular ones. Will post a pic of that later when I am home.


----------



## lmike6453 (Sep 14, 2017)

I ordered Portland Design Works after reading raving reviews but can cancel my Amazon order if something is better. I had to order something to prevent wet butt and face!

https://ridepdw.com/collections/fenders/products/full-metal-fenders

They also have these cheaper version but I opted for full metal.

https://ridepdw.com/collections/fenders/products/poncho-fenders-city

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Volsung (Nov 24, 2011)

SKS are great and the p50s will clear a 42 as long as it's not super muddy. They're plastic with a metal strip down the middle so they don't wobble as much. The new installation is annoying though. 


Planet Bike Cascadia probably comes in an acceptable size.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Check out planet bike or sks, they seem to be the best ones around. Plastic one are going to be lighter than metal. And the ability to break and crack in the event of some large wheel debris is a plus. Got fender mounts front and rear?


----------



## FooterBiker (Feb 7, 2018)

Just got the same bike for the same reason. Please let me know what fenders you end up with and how they work. I had planned on going with shorter fenders like the Topeak Defender XC11 but according to the below that may not be long enough to mitigate spray.

And I'm adding racks front and rear for panniers. If anyone has any experience here please comment.

Thanks


----------

